# Rental Sites



## heatherestelle (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi

I am looking to move to portugal for the months of June, July, and August of this year. I was wondering if anyone could direct me to some useful (and credible) sites where I could browse rentals online. 

I am familiar with sites such as gumtree and craigslist in the US and UK, but don't know where to start to find a place for the summer.

Thanks


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

You can try casasapo, though that tends to be for long term rentals. I've used homeaway with good results for vacation rentals.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Owners Direct, Homelidays are a couple for holiday lets, you'll find regional ones by trying a search like "villa rentals central portugal"


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

You need to be aware too that the months you are looking at are HIGH SEASON and therefore owners will more than likely stick to their published prices for rental.

You do not mention where you are looking for accommodation or what type of accommodation you require


----------

